# checklist for craft fair



## pjfan74 (Apr 9, 2013)

So awhile back when doing some internet research I stumbled across a very good checklist for what to take to a craft fair...well...I didn't print it off at the time and now I can't find it!  I have my first fair coming up this weekend and now I'm stressing that I am going to forget something!  Does anyone have a good reference/ checklist of what to take to craft fairs?  Thanks


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's what I took to mine last weekend plus a couple of things I wished I had taken:

Change
Tablecloths (plus clips to hold them down if you'll be outdoors - the blowing tablecloths were a major pain)
Signs for table with price and other features you want to highlight
Sign showing you take cards (if you do)
Fanny pack or money box (I like the fanny pack - it seems more secure)
Banners (didn't have, but I think it would have helped, since some people weren't sure what I was selling)
Balloons 
Bags for product (I used lunch bags)
Business cards
Candy (I gave a piece to children that came to the table)
Displays 
2 Folding Chairs
Notebook to write down sales
Square Card Reader
Sales Tax Certificate
Trash Bag
Canopy (EZ up) if selling outdoors
Something for the kids to do 
Cell phone and charger
Baby wipes
Tape
Drinks & Snacks
Ice Chest 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.handmadeology.com/a-great-big-craft-show-checklist/
http://www.artisimportant.com/SRAJD/resources/CraftShowChecklist.pdf

Here's tips for first craft shows with bath and body products:
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/ideafile/tp/craftshowtips.htm
http://blog.cibariasoapsupply.com/2...-knew-when-you-sold-at-your-first-craft-show/


----------



## pjfan74 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank You both so much!  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 9, 2013)

extension cords and lighting (I like the little silver clip on work lamps, they are about $5 and work fairly well and you can position them all sorts of ways.


----------

